# Reflected Image FMF, PHOTOSHOOT



## CLC Stables (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes folks this is our Shetland stallion, but figured I would post here also cause thought most would enjoy.

We have had only 1 picture of our stud, as a yearling when he went National Grand Champion, Classic Under Stallion at the Congress.

Well now he is 6 and we decided to clip and take pictures today both standing and in the bitting rig............let me know what you think.



























I hope you enjoyed looking as much as I enjoyed taking these.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow! Look at that Leg action! beautiful!


----------



## Sharron (Mar 31, 2007)

Very Nice Rob! :lol: Will we see you at Congress this year?



:

Sharron


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 31, 2007)

Very nice horse and love how he moves.



:



:


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Mar 31, 2007)

Holy bleepin' action, Batman!!!! Look at that boy move! Now THAT is poetry in motion!!! I am in LOVE!!!!



:



:



: 502


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 31, 2007)

Very nice pony rob and great pictures!


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 31, 2007)

Rob, he's matured WAY nicer as a senior stallion than as a baby  Awesome pictures, I think they really do him justice. I would only expect you to have nice ponies though! Are you going to show him in halter and driving, or just driving?

Andrea


----------



## HtPockets03 (Mar 31, 2007)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

OMG I am at a lose for words. Very nice pony Rob. Are you trying to keep up with me? LOL :bgrin

He is amazing. He reminds me of someone. hehehe



:

Cant wait to see him in the cart, in the show ring!



:

Alice


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow...looking good, are you taking him to Oregon Gold??


----------



## crponies (Mar 31, 2007)

:new_shocked: He's stunning!


----------



## Lewella (Mar 31, 2007)

He's looking great Rob! I love the second halter shot. :aktion033:


----------



## JennyB (Apr 1, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

ROB

All I can say is CONGRATS on an outstanding photoshoot on your OUTSTANDING Stallion :aktion033:

My best,

Jenny


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 2, 2007)

drooling.......wonder how much it would be to ship a mare up north?



:

We need a drooling smilie!!


----------



## CLC Stables (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone..............we just LOVE this horse.

I need to check with my vet again to see if he is collecting yet, and I might be able to offer shipped semen soon, I HOPE at least.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 4, 2007)

He is BEAUTIFUL and really carries himself nicely in that rig! He looks great. :aktion033:

Leia

Edited because I found my other post. Duhhh....



:


----------



## Krickette (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh WOW!!! That's one nice pony!

It always amazes me looking at show shetlands, because when I think Shetland, I think pudgy little ponies!

Very nice photos, amazing boy!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice pony Rob, nice action...see you at Congress!


----------

